# Hanshi Robert Mallin, RIP



## stone_dragone (Apr 13, 2009)

Hanshi Robert L. (Bob) Mallin, 74, of Pittsburgh, formerly of Meadville and Dalton, Ga., passed away Thursday, March 19, 2009, after a long struggle with Alzheimers disease.

On October 24th, 2003 Mr. Mallin was presented the rank of 10th Dan in Goju Karate by Hanshi Lou Angel, student of Peter Urban and Gogen "The Cat" Yamaguchi.  

A mountain of a man, standing 6'6" and weiging in at 250 lbs, played football for Purdue university, continuing with the Cleveland Browns for a total of 2 games before he suffered a back and neck injury. A veteran of the Korean war where he served as a Commissioned Officer.  While stationed with the United States Armed Forces in Japan, Hanshi Mallin was privledged to study with Gogen Yamaguchi in the Japanese branch of Goju Ryu.

Upon returning to the United States, he began his study with Shihan Fred Vincent (student of Shihan Marv Kinsey of Ohio) in Conneaut Lake, PA.  After earning his Shodan ranking from Shihan Vincent, he moved to Dalton, GA where he opened up his own school and then linked up with Lou Angel's National College of the Martial Arts, where he continued his training under Hanshi Angel and continued to serve the martial arts community.

I met the man only a few times.  The last was when my wife and I were moving to AL from PA and swung through Dalton.  He joined us for lunch and some terrific conversation.

As for all individuals, there are those things that don't need to be brought to light that I will allow to remain in the grave with this very accomplished man.

Bob Sensei, thank you for your service to your country and to your students.
Go to your sweet reward.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 13, 2009)

.


----------



## jks9199 (Apr 13, 2009)

My condolences.


----------



## seasoned (Apr 14, 2009)

.


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 14, 2009)

.


----------



## morph4me (Apr 14, 2009)

.


----------



## stickarts (Apr 14, 2009)

.


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss. And for loss for the whole MA community.:asian:


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 16, 2009)

.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 16, 2009)

.


----------

